# Oh yeah? Gamecat turns 400!



## gamecat (Jul 27, 2002)

Today shall be a holiday when the world is in the palm of my hand... For I have exceeded 399 posts!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 27, 2002)

We shouldn't count the red ones, though.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 27, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *We shouldn't count the red ones, though.  *




lol, I think someone should enforce that.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 28, 2002)

does that mean I have to find all of them and unparse them???


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 29, 2002)

I used to post like this, until people told me they'd stop reading my posts   Bullies.

Now I post like this and I haven't had a word of complaint!  I still think you could have gotten away with writing in red, Gamecat, if you had of*made it bold*.I don't find that hard at all


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *I used to post like this, until people told me they'd stop reading my posts   Bullies.
> 
> Now I post like this and I haven't had a word of complaint!  I still think you could have gotten away with writing in red, Gamecat, if you had ofmade it bold.I don't find that hard at all *



Go forth and *boldly* write in the color of your choosing and all shall made be clear!


----------



## gamecat (Jul 29, 2002)

Bold means I'm shouting. Unless were playing d&d (and that means arguing with Rheo) I don't always shout when I speak.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Bold means I'm shouting. Unless were playing d&d (and that means arguing with Rheo) I don't always shout when I speak. *



Nah; using ALL CAPS IS SHOUTING! 

Especially when using NOT ONLY ALL CAPS, *BUT ALSO BOLD*! 

So if _you_, as the *red* gamecat, wanted to shout, you'd have to *WRITE IN BOLD, RED AND ALL CAPS.*


----------



## gamecat (Jul 29, 2002)

parsing bold and color is a pain enough in the ass... I'll just conform... take it up the aforementioned organ from conformity...


----------



## Crothian (Jul 29, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *parsing bold and color is a pain enough in the ass... I'll just conform... take it up the aforementioned organ from conformity... *




"Join us, join us...."

MST3K was so ahead of its time


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *parsing bold and color is a pain enough in the ass... I'll just conform... take it up the aforementioned organ from conformity... *



 I wasn't all that serious anyway...


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jul 29, 2002)

Muhahahahaha.  Another was forced to conform to the blandness.


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 15, 2002)

*It'd be cool...*

If you could do multi colors...anyone know how it's done?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 15, 2002)

I've seen it done, so I'm sure it can be


----------



## Darkness (Aug 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I've seen it done, so I'm sure it can be *



You mean with lots of separate color tags?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 15, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *You mean with lots of separate color tags? *




Exactly.  And shouldn't you be typing in blue to indicate your in a flood?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactly.  And shouldn't you be typing in blue to indicate your in a flood?   *



Good point! 

Luckily, the weather's calmed down, though - for now, at least...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 15, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Good point!
> 
> Luckily, the weather's calmed down, though - for now, at least...  *




That's good.  Here we have 10 minute rainstorms then high humitidy the rest of the day along with temperatures in the high 80's low 90's.


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 17, 2002)

Crothian made the big 6000 Yea!  Do I get a cookie at 100?  Or a cool something?


----------



## las (Aug 19, 2002)

No i did not I dont think you get any thing but those lovely braging rights.


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 19, 2002)

Aw shucks!  But you can be sure I'll brag


----------

